# Long Shot Fox



## ndfellow (Nov 27, 2005)

Here is a strolling varmit I got this past weekend from afar!!


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

WOW! Nice shot. Great looking rifle. What is it and what caliber?
Good work on the red.
Thanks for sharing,
Dan


----------



## ndfellow (Nov 27, 2005)

It's a .308, shooting 155gr Senars. I built this custom gun last year with the help of Ringo Arms (Langdon) and Jerry Simmons by Pelican Lake. I built it specifically for long range shooting and I can say I'm VERY happy. I also shot a doe this year at 740 yards!!!!


----------



## waterfowl kid (Nov 7, 2007)

thats quite a poke, congrats


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Nice rifle, and welcome to the long range game, it's addictive. I shoot the same bullet, and find they outperform everything I have shot so far. I shot a doe at (if I remember) 550 yards last year and the Scenar put her down on the spot, but it didn't open at all. I know, I know, it's not a hunting bullet, but neither is the Sierra Match King and I have had no problem with it on deer. 
This year for the first time in many years I shot a factory Blackhills 165 gr soft point. It performed superbly.


----------



## ndfellow (Nov 27, 2005)

I would agree on the shells as I hit 2 deer this year. My buck was only 54 yards and I hit him a bit high. He went 100 yards before I found any blood. Surprisingly the expansion on my 2 senars was pretty good. I also had some 165 grand slams I had loaded but I can't get the accuracy at long ranges. Distance shooting is as you say, very addicting!


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Nice shot Fetsch! :beer:

(It's Gordy by the way) 
Like the rig you got there!


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

Nice rifle!

I'm in the process of having a .308 tactical built up now, but having problems getting the parts:

Model 700 action
Mike Rock 5R barrel
McMillan A5 stock
Badger M5 bottom metal and DM
Badger 20MOA base
Badger rings
Leupold Mark 4 LR/T 3.5-10x40 TMR FF glass

I'm in the process of sorting 500 cases of Lapua brass--very tedious work. Looking forward to shooting it next year some time, if we can ever get the parts. :-?


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Not to be overly nosey, but what does a gun like that cost to have built up.? For 500+ yard accuracy in a common caliber, it would sure be worth it if, like you said, you can get the parts and get it put together.
Good luck in your pursuit.
Dan


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

ndfellow

Nice going! I am sure that fox thought he was out there far enough!

On a side note, next time try downsizing your pictures prior to posting them. It makes it easier to read the posts if you don't have to sidescroll. There is a turorial in the photo album section on using "Click Pic" to do this. Thanks.


----------



## ndfellow (Nov 27, 2005)

Gordy, how's it going man!! We should go shoot some dogs some weekend!!

Also, if your curious on costs, please send me a PM and I can give you some pointers. I can tell you that you get what you pay for but you have to pay to get it .


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

dfisher said:


> Not to be overly nosey, but what does a gun like that cost to have built up.? For 500+ yard accuracy in a common caliber, it would sure be worth it if, like you said, you can get the parts and get it put together.
> Good luck in your pursuit.
> Dan


$325 Remy 700 ADL in .243, (canibalized for the action)
$450 McMillan A5 stock
$300 Mike Rock R5 barrel blank
$300 Badger Ord. base and rings
$350 Badger Ord. bottom metal and DM (5 round)
$1100 Leupold M4 3.5-10 M3 LR/T scope
$200 Gunsmith fee (truing/blueprinting the action, drilling the chamber/threading the barrel, putting it all together)

Total: $3025 about

These prices are pretty easlily found on the web by looking up the various components. I've kinda had the philosophy that the scope should cost about the same as the rifle. Here I guess, I'm skimping a bit. If I stuck to that philosophy I'd need to get at least a Night Force, USO or Schmit & Bender ($2500)

Shelling out this chunk of change up front can be very painful. Fortunately my gunsmith is working with me and this is a long-term project build, so as I can afford the parts, I get them. Also due to recent high demand by the military, a lot of the parts are hard to come buy. So spreading the pain out over a year isn't as bad.


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

A doe at 740 yards away. Almost a mile out.  Never even heard of someone takeing a shot the long before.


----------



## ndfellow (Nov 27, 2005)

fargojohnson said:


> A doe at 740 yards away. Almost a mile out.  Never even heard of someone takeing a shot the long before.


880 yards is a half mile. In my opinion a 308 can be very accurate and deadly up to probably 1200 yards. I'm fairly comfortable with the 800 and under shots. I took a couple at 880-910 yards but with the wind they are a much harder shot!


----------



## coyotebob (Mar 15, 2007)

awsome gun man, very impressive
congrats :beer:


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

My bad on the yardage got bad info. Still a half mile out.... :sniper: What a shot.


----------

